# Upgrading 05 Orbea Onix to 2011 Felt FC???



## Severum (Sep 20, 2005)

I am trying to determine what benefits that I may see in upgrading my frame to something newer. I enjoy climbing, long hard efforts and I ride about 10-12 hours a week in season, between road and mountain bikes. I live in hilly central NH. Weight 160 lbs. 

A summary of my build kit are as follows.

SRAM Force group
Fulcrum Racing 1 wheels
Michelin Pro3 tires
K-Force Compact bars
OS-99 stem
Selle SMP Evolution saddle
Speedplay zero stainless pedals
Thomson Masterpiece post 

Would be going to Force BB30 cranks from MegaExo Gossamer cranks.

Any insight would be greatly appreciated. Hope I gave enough info, if not, please ask.


----------



## BunnV (Sep 7, 2005)

This is funny because I went from a Felt (F55) to an Orbea (Orca). 

I say, don't try to justify it or rationalize it. Do it because you just love the new bike better. The differences will make themselves known over time as you get used to the new bike. Some things you'll like better, some things you may not like better. 

I loved my Felt and didn't feel the need for a new bike, but a friend bought a new Orca and when I saw it, I just had to have one. It's "better" in the sense that I like it better and that's all the reason I need.


----------

